# برنامج Eagle 5



## kahtan82 (22 يونيو 2008)

*:7:Cadsoft Eagle - Full topic* (update: 12/05/2008)





The EAGLE Layout Editor is an easy to use, yet powerful tool for designing printed circuit boards (PCBs). The name EAGLE is an acronym, which stands for: Easily Applicable Graphical Layout Editor

The program consists of three main modules​
Layout Editor​
Schematic Editor​
Autorouter​






*Downloads:*
*Cadsoft Eagle 5*
ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/5.0/eagle-win-5.0.0.exe (new!)

*Crack for: Cadsoft Eagle 5*
http://rapidshare.com/files/114500861/eagle_5_patch_fixed.rar (new!)

*Cadsoft Eagle 4.16r2*
ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/4.16r2/eagle-win-eng-4.16r2.exe

*Licenses for: Cadsoft Eagle 4.16r2*
http://rapidshare.com/files/113517704/licence1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113517715/licence2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113517731/licence3.rar

*Keygen for: Cadsoft Eagle 4.16r2*
http://rapidshare.com/files/113517693/keygen_to_4.11r2_version_fixed.rar

*Tools:*
*Eagle File LegaliZer 1.2 (if you need)*
http://rapidshare.com/files/113517642/Eagle_File_LegaliZer_1.2.rar

*Eagle 3D (export your pcb to an image 3d)*
http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d
(it requires Povray freeware to render the images-> www.povray.org/download/)






*Manuals:*
*English*
ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/4.16r2/manual-eng.pdf

*Deutsch*
ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/4.16r2/manual-ger.pdf

*Tutorials:*
*English*
ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/4.16r2/tutorial-eng.pdf

*Deutsch*
ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/4.16r2/tutorial-ger.pdf

*More:*
*Program, Libraries, ULPs, Projects, Documentation, Miscellaneous*
http://www.cadsoft.de/download.htm

*Tutorial - by Kevin Bolding*
http://myhome.spu.edu/bolding/EE4211/EagleTutorial4.htm

*How to - by Seiichi Inoue*
http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_eagle.htm

*Eagle Library Design*
http://www.hcilab.org/resources/boardlayout/eagle-librarydesign.htm

*In wikipedia*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_(program)​


----------



## diaa89 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد نخله (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكر*

:75:مشكور


----------

